# Mt. St. Helens



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Any of you NW Oregon or SW washington Outbackers see it go today?

Not a major eruption but enough to get some attention and spread a little grey stuff.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Brian last night I told our exchange student he should email his parents and let them know it shouldn't be anything major, figured it would go soon and the International Media would pick up on it. Glad it did now.

My wife grew up in Centraillia, she remembers all to well the inches of ash and how the down was pitch black at 9AM.

Hopefully this was enough for it to release its pressure then calm back down. Some people have hurricanes, some have earthquakes... we just have an active Volcano! Oh and I have a bunch of Plutonium, Mustard Gas, Serin Gas, and a Nuclear reactor! hehe


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Had a great view of it off the back deck! Just happen to turn on the TV for the news updates and within 30 seconds it blew! Went to the window and there it was. Clear enough to see the white plume turn to the dark ash.

We are on the west side of Portland, up on the north side of a mountain. So we have an awesome view of the mountain tops. It was clear today so had great seat for the show


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

I wish I could have seen it, even if it was small. I love things like that. I remember being in the 3rd grade when it blew last time and looking at the mountain with my class outside of the school. Also remember all that ugly grey ash. Yuck. I have a perfect view of it coming up my street so would love to see something-anything! Just not too much though since i'm about 25 miles from it!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Third grade?

I was at work.

Man, getting old is the pits.

Brook, were you in Battle Field at the time (just kidding - Battle Ground)







or was this some place else in Wa?

I was in Seattle and my folks and Caroline (only a girlfriend then) were in Spokane. Pitch black and an inch of ash!

Nice sunny day here in Seattle - great view of the plume even though you can't see the mountain from most places here.

Big day, that.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

No, not in Battle Field, was in Gresham, OR. Remember babysitter had drifts of ash at her house in NW Portland. Don't remember much more than that-but my music teacher, Mr Hopkins, wronte a song about it. Still remember a bit of it, really liked it.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Have you sacrificed any virgins yet???


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

We're still looking for one.

Brook, keep an eye on that mountain, it doesn't look like it's over yet!


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Yeah, I know. It's almost funny how freaked out my daughter is about it. Almost. I can't imagine anything really bad happening. Don't think anything could be worse than in '80. She, of course, doesn't understand that. Funny-my mom just called and told me that she had just turned on the TV and it was a replay of 1980 eruption and it said Live in the corner, but since she didn't have her eyes in (contacts) she didn't see the little letters saying it was 5-18-80...she thought it was really live! Had to reassure her that I was looking at it right then and it was NOT going up! Man, it helps prove that she still is a loon!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I hope it doesn't really blow again without some warning. There are a lot of people up there right now.

After what I've been reading (I've dealt with journalists before so I know one thing for sure - we won't know what's going on from the news), I think it will likely continue like this for a while, maybe a couple more like last week and then either start dome building or settle down again.

Mt. St. HElens is supposed to be a 100 year volcano - major eruption roughly once every 100 years. IF that is true, then these kinds of things ought to settle out and become rarer and rarer. But like the geologists say - the Mountain can always change its mind.

If it goes, you should have a great view. Just remember to duck!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

For those interested in seeing the volcano live - here is a link to the VolcanoCam which updates every 5 minutes or so.

It erupted again today at about 10 am and produced a pretty good show but they still expect a larger eruption.

Y-Guy, get ready to catch.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Do I get to place dibs on catching the first journalist blown up? Kinda like the journalists that report live from a hurricane. I mean give me a friggin break. Getting rid a of a few of them might be a good thing, maybe a few lawyers too


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Do I detect a bit of hostility there?


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

What do you call 100 lawyers at the bottom of the ocean?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Do I detect a bit of hostility there?
> [snapback]15543[/snapback]​


Nah not really just a fun group to poke fun at. We really razz the lawyers in my Rotary club each week, but its all good natured fun. Of course the razz me about my degree in Recreation too. I was asked to do a short presentation to which I offered to do one on the Lost Art of Pacific Ocean Underwater Basket Weaving... they didn't even have a comeback!


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

I heard that Geraldo Rivera was up there last week. I thought maybe he was still looking for the items from Al Capone's vault and thought they might be in the volcano!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

If we are all real lucky, he might look inside the crater at the right time.


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Brian ... Do you think he would mind if some of us helped him get a closer look? Perhaps he could do an "inside looking out" type story.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

dmbcfd said:


> What do you call 100 lawyers at the bottom of the ocean?
> [snapback]15545[/snapback]​


A good start?!?!?!?

SHHHHH...
Don't tell my Mom, she works at a law firm shy


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Things are hopping again today. Go to the live camera link here to see the latest eruptions.

Pretty cool. Working towards the big 'un so they say.

Brian


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I love that webcam! I did you see the Mutant Fly?


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Yup!









 THE FLY THAT ATE WASHINGTON!

That had to be a great one to discover in their pictures for the day!


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

I've been watching that webcam all day and from I can tell, it spewed then calmed down 3 seperate times already today. I could be wrong, but it seems a bit "odd". Its pretty cloudy today viewing it from the South so it's kinda of hard to see the difference between the real clous and anything coming from the mt. I'm still hoping for a "big 'un", but not too big...


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Just watched the news and they've upped the likelihood of a major event. They are hedging their bets now on how big 'big' is. The vulconologists (what a cool name for a job, eh?) claim that today's events were not really expected to be as big as they were and it indicates a bigger 'big' event is likely now.

Hope the weather clears so we can see it!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hope it's not as big as the last big event. There are a lot of folks up there that are neither journalist or lawyer.









Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Well, now they are backpedalling and saying it might be all done. Scientists!


----------

